# I am a *N**. Help?



## Scarecrow793 (May 8, 2011)

My two results from the times I've taken online Myers-Briggs tests were ENTP and INFJ. I've done quite a few to make sure I'm getting a healthy sampling (as online tests are reputed to be inaccurate) and they've all come back one or the other. Reading the type descriptions, both of these fit different aspects of my personality, in ways that the ENTJ and INFP type descriptions do not (Despite ENTP and INFJ only sharing the intuitive function). And since the types are ultimately subjectively determined, I thought I'd like a number of my traits, and see how they jived with people, either with themselves or with other people. Obviously, you can't fit EVERYONE into one of sixteen boxes, but I find it strange that my two most dominant types are so separated. Anyway, so:

My STRENGTHS:
Verbally gifted- Learned to read when I was three, began writing stories at five, college reading level at 8, etc. Frequent use of large vocabulary words to express myself adequately.

Witty- People find my observations, comments and anecdotes very amusing most of the time. My most successful writing, fictional and otherwise, has strong humorous elements. The reasons people WOULDN'T find me funny are because my sense of humor is often macabre, perverse, cerebral, or borderline tasteless.

Intuitive- I often have uncanny ability to guess and percieve outcomes of situations, or know when something is going on. Rationally, I try to avoid acting on hunches, but I have them (and they're often correct) much of the time. I'm also a fairly good judge of character (though not my own, apparently )

Leader- I find if I have an idea and act confident about it, people will follow me and regard me as an expert, even if I'm BSing. I have a good sensibility of tensions within a group, and frequently feel awkward and uncomfortable in terse or unfamiliar situations. 

Contemplative- I usually read about two books a week, fiction and nonfiction, and my mind often wanders to thinking about the fate of humanity, or the fragility of my own existence, or the similarities between people I've known, even when riding my bike or doing a math problem. One of my chief desires is to understand the world and to that end, I hope to study (I'm a high school senior) both natural and social sciences. 

WEAKNESSES-

Depressive- If left to my own devices, I often become very dark-minded, feeling like life is meaningless and there's nothing I can do that will ultimately matter. I also often feel like I'm too strange, or too obnoxious to connect with other people, or that my accomplishments and work ethic aren't adequate to achieve any success that would otherwise be possible. 

Abrasive- I've been known to scream profanity in anger, or become intensely confrontational, coming near to physical violence or saying things I really shouldn't, and ultimately regret.

Withdrawn- I intensely dislike hugs and other effusive demonstrations of affection; I prefer conservatively expressed, deep emotions, rather than flighty, loud ones. I like to read for hours at a time, and, while supposedly I give an extroverted vibe, I dislike having to be personable and chatty (for customers, for example). 

Obsessive- despite being accused of being a flirt, I don't date many girls (I'm very selective, and only want to be seen with very attractive, intelligent girls), and so when I do, I can become very attached and have difficulty "keeping it together" emotionally when relationships end. 

Narcissistic: Well, I'm on a site laying my soul bare, am I not?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

ESTP came to mind.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

I agree with Firedell.ESXP's are often not given their due with regards to ability.

I think you are an ESTP.


----------



## Scarecrow793 (May 8, 2011)

As cool as that profile sounds, I'm waaaayy too intuitive. In fact, as the title of my thread indicates, it's the only letter I AM certain of. Whenever I take the tests that have a percentage breakdown, I'm always like 80-95% intuitive.


----------



## somewhere else (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm going to take a stab at INTX... I can see why the others put in S. I was going to do so, as well, until I recalled the title of your post. To be the devil's advocate here, I'd say J for your air of confidence and ability to lead. Do you ever take the lead because you sense your team is failing in one way or another? Also, you seem acutely aware of your positive and negative traits.

On the other hand... your wit and way with words is so very P. I dunno!


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

my money's on ENTP.

ENTP and INFJ aren't that unrelated, though i understand your surprise. do you already know the cognitive functions? if not, there's a great site here that explains. check out Extraverted iNtuition ("Ne") and Introverted iNtuition ("Ni") in particular. 

anyway, by narrowing it down to ENTP and INFJ, what you've identified for sure is that you're N dominant - both ENTP and INFJ use iNtuition more than any other function (as do ENFP and INTJ). you've also identified that you use Introverted Thinking (Ti), which deals with accuracy of logic and integrity of systems (as opposed to Extraverted Thinking (Te), which is more about efficiency and streamlining), and Extraverted Feeling (Fe), which is about group "atmosphere" and interpersonal harmony (as opposed to Introverted Feeling (Fi), which is more about internal balance, values, and emotion). The tricky thing between the two is that an ENTP uses Ne-Ti-Fe, while INFJ uses Ni-Fe-Ti - so they're actually quite similar. plus all N dominant types tend to be future-oriented planners and visionaries with big ideas and a strong sense of how things fit together and the way things should be. differentiating which iNtuition you use will probably be the key to figuring out which type you are, though as i read your description there are a handful of things which lead me to think you're ENTP over INFJ. 

the Ne (ENxP) and Ni (INxJ) thinking patterns can be tricky to differentiate (why i left them for last!), especially in dominants, but essentially Ne is extrapolation, linking, seeing patterns in a "big picture" view, new connections, interpreting situations, and cross-contextualization, while Ni is changing perspectives, quickly following patterns to their outcomes (different from Ne in that Ni "zooms in" down the pattern line, while Ne "zooms out" to see the large view... Ni is highly accurate while Ne is more generalized), very clearly seeing a complex web of cause-and-effect, and reducing ideas to archetypes then applying them in the world. essentially they both seek to see the world as one integrated whole, but Ne expands and Ni reduces down. ENxPs (Ne dominants) are typically gifted at innovation, finding and utilizing loopholes, and linking many seemingly unrelated ideas, while INxJs (Ni dominants) are typically gifted at foreseeing conclusions, developing a vision of how they want things to be and pursuing it with incredible focus, and refining paradoxical and novel ideas. usually ENxPs are quite extraverted in a cognitive sense (we like focusing on mind-external information best) but can be social introverts; usually INxJs are quite introverted in both a cognitive and social sense but can be outgoing in terms of doing what is needed to do to achieve their visions. ENxPs open up; INxJs hone in. if it's any help, that site i mentioned labels an INFJ a "Foreseer Developer" and an ENTP an "Explorer Inventor", to give you a further idea of the difference in feeling between the two. 

so, in reading your description, a couple things stand out...



> The reasons people WOULDN'T find me funny are because my sense of humor is often macabre, perverse, cerebral, or borderline tasteless.


classic NT (my favorite type of humor, don't get me wrong)



> I often have uncanny ability to guess and percieve outcomes of situations, or know when something is going on.


N dominant, though you already know that!



> I find if I have an idea and act confident about it, people will follow me and regard me as an expert, even if I'm BSing.


ENxP. if i had a dime for every damn time i've accidentally convinced someone of something.

i'm sure an INxJ _could_ do this - in fact, i'm sure anyone could, it's just human nature to be attracted to a decisive and positive leader - but the thing is, INxJs don't tend to act confident about ideas unless they really are. in my experience, NJs in general remain very quiet and do not take action regarding things they are not sure of. whereas ENxPs tend to spout ideas constantly, just because we think of them and want to hear others' feedback, and we have a knack for making our arguments sound really convincing (i suspect because we're excited about the prospect of the idea and are trying to explain it to ourselves), and we accidentally (or not accidentally) end up with a following, even if we don't have a clue what we're actually talking about in reality. 

it's also fairly classic ENTP to be highly amused by things like this... you know, to test people a bit for curiosity and for the lulz. 



> or the similarities between people I've known


Ne/Fe



> If left to my own devices, I often become very dark-minded


extravert  



> I also often feel like I'm too strange, or too obnoxious to connect with other people, or that my accomplishments and work ethic aren't adequate to achieve any success that would otherwise be possible.


xNxP. 

this is one of those that really pushes me towards ENTP for you. a Ne dominant thinking of themself as stranger than others is totally no surprise, but it'd be a bit surprising for an INFJ to describe themselves as obnoxious. awkward, maybe, but i can't say i've ever met an obnoxious NFJ. and both types might be uncertain of their accomplishments but Js don't tend to question their own work ethic, especially not in the sense of "i know i could do this if i just wasn't kind of lazy". the statement just comes off as quite P. 



> I like to read for hours at a time, and, while supposedly I give an extroverted vibe, I dislike having to be personable and chatty (for customers, for example) [...] despite being accused of being a flirt, I don't date many girls


yep i'm pretty convinced you're ENTP!

ENxPs are the most introverted of the extraverts. we need people and external stimulation, but we also seek a lot of withdrawal / head time because we're intuition dominant and like to play with our ideas. plus we need a little extra alone time for Ti/Fi to assimilate our ridiculous idea spawnage into our logic and/or ethic structures.

and finally, you just sort of speak like an ENTP. you sound pretty confident even though your whole post is about not knowing what type you are, you're not exactly modest (no offense, you're fair to yourself, you're just not shy about sharing your positive qualities, as Is and Fs are more prone to be), abrasive and narcissistic are very much traits of the NT temperament in general, and NTPs in particular, you don't tend to wander a ton in your writing like an INTP is more likely to do, nor do i really see anything else strongly indicating introvert, and this: "In fact, as the title of my thread indicates," just is 110% NTP. 

anyway, those are just my thoughts! if i'm totally off let me/others know so we can recalculate


----------



## Scarecrow793 (May 8, 2011)

Oh wow. That's a really thoughtful, analytical breakdown and I appreciate it. I just feel like I'm far too sensitive and idealistic to be a rational, but I've never gotten ENFP, and my best friend is a classic ENFP and we couldn't be more different (He's far more malleable to social situations, and far less able to handle a rigorous academic schedule or job, etc.). But hmm. I guess I'll keep reading about ENTPs. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

I rather think you are an INFJ.




Scarecrow793 said:


> Intuitive- I often have uncanny ability to guess and percieve outcomes of situations, or know when something is going on. Rationally, I try to avoid acting on hunches, but I have them (and they're often correct) much of the time. I'm also a fairly good judge of character (though not my own, apparently )


That sounds more like Ni than Ne, though it could be both. What are those things that you have hunches about? (Maybe you could give an example?)




> Leader- I find if I have an idea and act confident about it, people will follow me and regard me as an expert, even if I'm BSing. I have a good sensibility of tensions within a group, and frequently feel awkward and uncomfortable in terse or unfamiliar situations.


Seems more like a feeler than a thinker. ENTPs actually sometimes actively create awkwardness to see how others will react.




> Contemplative- I usually read about two books a week, fiction and nonfiction, and my mind often wanders to thinking about the fate of humanity, or the fragility of my own existence, or the similarities between people I've known, even when riding my bike or doing a math problem. One of my chief desires is to understand the world and to that end, I hope to study (I'm a high school senior) both natural and social sciences.


Sounds rather introverted.




> Depressive- If left to my own devices, I often become very dark-minded, feeling like life is meaningless and there's nothing I can do that will ultimately matter. I also often feel like I'm too strange, or too obnoxious to connect with other people, or that my accomplishments and work ethic aren't adequate to achieve any success that would otherwise be possible.


It's not that uncommon for INFJs to "suffer from the world". Though this could of course have other, unrelated reasons as well.




> Withdrawn- I intensely dislike hugs and other effusive demonstrations of affection; I prefer conservatively expressed, deep emotions, rather than flighty, loud ones. I like to read for hours at a time, and, while supposedly I give an extroverted vibe, I dislike having to be personable and chatty (for customers, for example).


That's more or less a description of introversion.


Apart from that, your writing style comes across more as NJ than NP, and you even made a list, which would be rather uncommon for NPs.


----------



## Scarecrow793 (May 8, 2011)

Clearly I need to understand what "Ne" and "Ni", "Ti", etc. mean. Anyone got a good article?


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

Scarecrow793 said:


> Clearly I need to understand what "Ne" and "Ni", "Ti", etc. mean. Anyone got a good article?


Link

Also, on the Myers Biggs Forum and Cognitive Functions section, there are lots of discussions about singular functions.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Scarecrow793 said:


> Oh wow. That's a really thoughtful, analytical breakdown and I appreciate it. I just feel like I'm far too sensitive and idealistic to be a rational, but I've never gotten ENFP, and my best friend is a classic ENFP and we couldn't be more different (He's far more malleable to social situations, and far less able to handle a rigorous academic schedule or job, etc.). But hmm. I guess I'll keep reading about ENTPs. Thanks a ton!


you're welcome  

yeah, keep reading! sometimes it's hard to tell whether differences are because of J, or J functions (especially Ti... INTPs can look really J sometimes). maybe you're an INFJ with closely balanced Fe and Ti.



Holunder said:


> That sounds more like Ni than Ne, though it could be both. What are those things that you have hunches about? (Maybe you could give an example?)


yeah, i agree. from time to time Ne doms can understand the big picture well enough to know where things are going, but it's Ni doms who can often pinpoint what's going to happen without really knowing why. 



> > Contemplative- I usually read about two books a week, fiction and nonfiction, and my mind often wanders to thinking about the fate of humanity, or the fragility of my own existence, or the similarities between people I've known, even when riding my bike or doing a math problem. One of my chief desires is to understand the world and to that end, I hope to study (I'm a high school senior) both natural and social sciences.
> 
> 
> Sounds rather introverted.
> ...


i don't really agree with these necessarily being introverted... i completely relate with the first paragraph, and i'm pretty cognitively extraverted. the second paragraph sounds like it rules out _ExFx_, but i don't know any ENTxs who are particularly fond of effusive demonstrations of emotion or having to be warm and social. and most Ns are somewhat withdrawn at times and like reading for hours. i know my ENFJ bff and i both schedule ourselves big chunks of alone time, and can easily kill several books in a day. 

scarecrow, have you looked into the enneagram? i could see you potentially being INFJ enneagram 5 or 8.


----------



## Scarecrow793 (May 8, 2011)

angelfish said:


> you're welcome
> 
> scarecrow, have you looked into the enneagram? i could see you potentially being INFJ enneagram 5 or 8.


I took three tests, and the results were 4, 5, & 7. Although they were all fairly cursory tests, so their reliability is suspect.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Scarecrow793 said:


> My two results from the times I've taken online Myers-Briggs tests were ENTP and INFJ. I've done quite a few to make sure I'm getting a healthy sampling (as online tests are reputed to be inaccurate) and they've all come back one or the other. Reading the type descriptions, both of these fit different aspects of my personality, in ways that the ENTJ and INFP type descriptions do not (Despite ENTP and INFJ only sharing the intuitive function). And since the types are ultimately subjectively determined, I thought I'd like a number of my traits, and see how they jived with people, either with themselves or with other people. Obviously, you can't fit EVERYONE into one of sixteen boxes, but I find it strange that my two most dominant types are so separated. Anyway, so:
> 
> My STRENGTHS:
> Verbally gifted- Learned to read when I was three, began writing stories at five, college reading level at 8, etc. Frequent use of large vocabulary words to express myself adequately.
> ...



Well, you're definetly a ENxx - "Depressive- If left to my own devices, I often become very dark-minded, feeling like life is meaningless and there's nothing I can do that will ultimately matter. I also often feel like I'm too strange, or too obnoxious to connect with other people, or that my accomplishments and work ethic aren't adequate to achieve any success that would otherwise be possible. 
"
I'm a very E kind of I and I still find that it's the others who the problem lies with.
As a site I once passed by said, "introverts wants the world to be like them, extroverts wants to be like the world"

And about the no hugs policy and stuff, that could just be that you feel patronized by their acts.
And Introvert doesn't mean "afraid of hugs" or something like that, I like hugs sometimes.
I think the clearest is, would you rather spend a night home than a night out with friends and be satisfied (not a "I should have gone with them").

And obsessive? Doesn't everyone want someone that is smart and good looking?
Obsessive is like when you see a problem, you set everything else on hold just to solve it.

I would go with ENFJ
Check the "you know you're an ENFJ when..." thread, those helped me a bit.


----------



## Scarecrow793 (May 8, 2011)

Hmm, ok. So definitely moderate extrovert. I can buy that. Supposedly, as a child, I hated being alone, and I still consider a day spent alone mostly wasted. Hmm. So I could be an acerbic, obnoxious ENFJ, or a sensitive, contemplative ENTP. I'll buy that. Although my Dad is an EXTREMELY strong ENFJ (military translator, history major, salesman, teacher, lay preacher), and while we share many traits, he always had perfect grades in school, and was a very strict parent when I was young, where I've been a less focused student (though I always attributed it more to interest in girls and music than to a real lack of focus) and am less bothered by clutter.


----------



## Scarecrow793 (May 8, 2011)

What I'm saying is, my T vs. F and P vs. J are almost too close to count.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

firedell said:


> ESTP came to mind.





etherealuntouaswithin said:


> I agree with Firedell.ESXP's are often not given their due with regards to ability.
> 
> I think you are an ESTP.


If you two weren't aware, it's not cool being a "Sensor" on these threads. I would even toss in a vote for ESTP but since insulting someone with an accusation of being a "Sensor" is like a slap in the face, I won't even bother.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Fizz said:


> If you two weren't aware, it's not cool being a "Sensor" on these threads. I would even toss in a vote for ESTP but since insulting someone with an accusation of being a "Sensor" is like a slap in the face, I won't even bother.


Yeah,I hate shit like that.Regardless as to whether they want to hear it or not.If it's the truth,It needs to be told.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> Yeah,I hate shit like that.Regardless as to whether they want to hear it or not.If it's the truth,It needs to be told.


It's tiresome but at least I'm not lying to myself or denying what I am. I've been told by some that they think I'm ENTP or ESFP. I've definitely looked into both and considered them, but it's ESTP. I would even start a thread to see what everyone pulls out of their ass for fun if they so wanted.

I don't go around telling people I have a big vocabulary, but I do use a few words here and there that aren't typically used by everyone. If you recall, in the ISFP section, that person who claimed that having a good vocabulary was an iNtuitive thing. I would eye roll but you can't see it. She never came back for good reasons. I also read, I read articles and I research random things like food, vitamins, movies, technology, appliances, anything that piques my interest. I like to know about stuff but that doesn't mean I'm not a Sensor. I don't go outside and bangs rocks together for fun.

Well anyway, we'll still get shit from others who decide that our opinions are lesser because of that darned "S" in our type. Since most people don't actually know the difference between S and N.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Fizz said:


> It's tiresome but at least I'm not lying to myself or denying what I am. I've been told by some that they think I'm ENTP or ESFP. I've definitely looked into both and considered them, but it's ESTP. I would even start a thread to see what everyone pulls out of their ass for fun if they so wanted.
> 
> I don't go around telling people I have a big vocabulary, but I do use a few words here and there that aren't typically used by everyone. If you recall, in the ISFP section, that person who claimed that having a good vocabulary was an iNtuitive thing. I would eye roll but you can't see it. She never came back for good reasons. I also read, I read articles and I research random things like food, vitamins, movies, technology, appliances, anything that piques my interest. I like to know about stuff but that doesn't mean I'm not a Sensor. I don't go outside and bangs rocks together for fun.
> 
> Well anyway, we'll still get shit from others who decide that our opinions are lesser because of that darned "S" in our type. Since most people don't actually know the difference between S and N.


It's a tired idea,but im willing to bet that most "intuitives" are mistyped sensors who enjoy the illusion.(this goes out specifically, to you who shivers when reading this..because you _know_ you're lying.)

Problem is,i cant leave it alone.I see it,i will speak on it.

I wont be overlooked here just b/c i have in "S" in my type.I wear my "S" like a shiny badge,it's a show of honesty (like yourself).

You're one of the most clever and intelligent here,despite having an "S".Maybe you can (and have) inspire(d) some to be honest with themselves.

*btw,when i say you,i dont mean -you- as in Fizz*


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> It's a tired idea,but im willing to bet that most "intuitives" are mistyped sensors who enjoy the illusion.(this goes out specifically, to you who shivers when reading this..because you _know_ you're lying.)
> 
> Problem is,i cant leave it alone.I see it,i will speak on it.
> 
> ...


I understand :crazy: It would be weird if you were trying to scare me into being an iNtuitive, it would sort of flip the whole conversation around on its back.

I speak about it as well, some have attempted to berate me for bringing it up. I wasn't even directing it at anyone. If someone wants to berate me, clearly they're not confident in their type. I was having a conversation in a thread with a former ISTP, now INFJ about how people misuse MBTI. ( http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...lf-opposes-stereotypical-n-vs-s-beliefs.html# ) I brought up my point in there, it was a nice session where people jived on the same topic instead of being screamed at for flirting with the idea of people "possibly" being mistyped.

I just do what I do and thank you. My goal is to inform, articulate, and amuse.


----------

